# Fin damage?



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

I added a new peacock in with my other haps/peacocks yesterday and today he is missing a large piece of his tail fin. I have been watching very closely and all fish are getting along and I have not seen any of them nip at each other. Could this be caused by something else like stress? Thanks.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

Nevermind. I figured out the cause of the fin damage.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Anytime you add one single fish to an already established tank, you're asking for trouble. It's always best to add more than one at a time, to disperse the aggression. It's also good to keep the lights out for awhile enabling the newcomer to settle in.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> Anytime you add one single fish to an already established tank, you're asking for trouble. It's always best to add more than one at a time, to disperse the aggression. It's also good to keep the lights out for awhile enabling the newcomer to settle in.


Two fish were actually added. Thanks for the advice though. One of my fish just decided to all of the sudden start tearing at the others tails. It would have been the last fish I would have suspected too because he always just hangs out in the back and seems so shy/timid. Any advice for helping with the torn fins? I have been using melafix for the past few days but I dont know if there is something better.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Melafix and daily water changes will go a long way in healing torn or tattered fins. Should you notice any cottony or fuzzy growths around the areas, you may need antibiotics.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> Melafix and daily water changes will go a long way in healing torn or tattered fins. Should you notice any cottony or fuzzy growths around the areas, you may need antibiotics.


So I should do daily water changes with melafix? The bottle says to dose it for 7 days and then do a water change


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It's fine to add it daily, as long as you do good water changes with it.

Melafix is a good preventative, but keep in mind that once infection sets in, it won't do much.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> It's fine to add it daily, as long as you do good water changes with it.
> 
> Melafix is a good preventative, but keep in mind that once infection sets in, it won't do much.


Thanks. The reason I started using it was because on of my fish had 1 cloudy eye. His couldy eye has since gone away and their damaged fins seem to be healing rather quickly.

Once I am done adding the melafix I will put the carbon back in my filters, should I replace that carbon after a little or just replace it when it was normally supposed to be replaced?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Alot of people run their filtration without any carbon at all...Ever...So you just handle that however you want to handle it. Just keep in mind that it's a good way to remove the concentration of meds from your water!


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> Alot of people run their filtration without any carbon at all...Ever...So you just handle that however you want to handle it. Just keep in mind that it's a good way to remove the concentration of meds from your water!


Well I am not currently running carbon either. I actually have crushed coral in filter bags to buffer the water. So I dont _need_ to use carbon once I quit using the malafix? I have extra carbon I just havent been using it, even before the melafix.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about using it if you don't normally use it.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> I wouldn't worry about using it if you don't normally use it.


Thanks for all your help.


----------

